# 48 Volt Electric Outboard Fuse



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Your best bet - and the thing to do... is contact the manufacturer if your owner's manual doesn't specify the correct breaker (not fuse....) for that motor... If you can, please post up a photo or two of what you have - never heard of them...

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You left out some critical information

*System 400*
Rated HP Equivalent- 16
*Volts- 48*
Motor Weight- 75 lbs.
Batteries Required- 8
(6 Volts each)
Battery Weight- 512

Trolling Speed

Equivalent HP- 0.9
Run Time- 24 hours (depends on battery used)
Amps- 6.5

Medium Speed

Equivalent HP- 8
Run Time- 5.2 hours (depends on battery used)
Amps- 40

Top Speed

Equivalent HP- 16
Run Time- 1.8 hours (depends on battery used)
Max Amps- 90
Thrust Pounds- 240


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea I want a picture


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

iMacattack said:


> You left out some critical information
> 
> *System 400*
> Rated HP Equivalent- 16
> ...


Thanks lol. Just noticed I said watts and not volts!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Yea I want a picture


And before anyone says it, no those clamps are not holding up the motor.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So has the lower unit been left in salt water or what


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> So has the lower unit been left in salt water or what


Yup. Brackish water. Went for a ride before I bought it. Gonna paint it and service the lower unit before it goes on my pontoon


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

How old is it?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mako 181 said:


> How old is it?


Im not sure. Its a 300 model and from what I can tell is that the 300 is now the 400 on their website.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Current state...of spray paint....


----------

